
Chinese Antivirus Firm Was Part of APT41 – Krebs on Security - croh
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/09/chinese-antivirus-firm-was-part-of-apt41-supply-chain-attack/
======
GekkePrutser
AKA the dark army :)

